# Gaming Pc für ca 2000€ kaufen



## Sareon1349 (1. März 2017)

*Gaming Pc für ca 2000€ kaufen*

Hallo Leute 

ich will mir einen neuen Gaming PC für ca 2500-2700inkl. Monitor zulegen. Natürlich will ich ihn selbst bauen!

Ich habe mir folgende Konfiguration überlegt:

Ihr Warenkorb beinhaltet folgende Artikel:                                                                                                                


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


                                                         Intel Core  i7-7700K, 4x 4.20GHz, boxed ohne Kühler                         

                                                           Unsere Artikelnummer: A 654184                






  


                                                     365,99 Euro365,99 Euro365,99 Euro                 

                     sofort ab Lager / 24h Express                     


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


                                                         MSI Z270 GAMING  PRO CARBON Mainboard, Sockel 1151, 4x DDR4 DIMM, 6x SATA, 2x USB 3.1  Gen2                         

                                                           Unsere Artikelnummer: A 656566                





  


                                                     172,99 Euro172,99 Euro172,99 Euro                 

                     sofort ab Lager / 24h Express                     


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


                                                         Samsung 960 EVO M.2 SSD - 250GB [PCIe 3.0 NVMe]                         

                                                           Unsere Artikelnummer: A 638335                





  


                                                     139,00 Euro139,00 Euro139,00 Euro                 

                     sofort ab Lager / 24h Express                     


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


                                                         16GB Corsair  Vengeance DDR4 DRAM 3000 MHz schwarz                         

                                                           Unsere Artikelnummer: A 586822                





  


                                                     124,99 Euro124,99 Euro124,99 Euro                 

                     sofort ab Lager / 24h Express                     


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


                                                         WD Blue 1TB 3,5" SATA 6 Gb/s WD10EZEX                         

                                                           Unsere Artikelnummer: A 473586                





  


                                                     53,32 Euro53,32 Euro53,32 Euro                 

                     sofort ab Lager / 24h Express                     


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


                                                         Corsair Crystal  Series 570X RGB ATX Mid-Tower-Gehäuse                         

                                                           Unsere Artikelnummer: A 660982                





  


                                                     185,99 Euro185,99 Euro185,99 Euro                 

                     sofort ab Lager / 24h Express                     


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


                                                         Corsair Hydro Series H115i GTX CPU Wasserkühlung                         

                                                           Unsere Artikelnummer: A 613781                





  


                                                     143,99 Euro143,99 Euro143,99 Euro                 

                     sofort ab Lager / 24h Express                     


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


                                                         be quiet! PURE POWER 9 | 600W CM                         

                                                           Unsere Artikelnummer: A 616917                





  


                                                     85,99 Euro85,99 Euro85,99 Euro                 

                     sofort ab Lager / 24h Express                     


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


                                                         MSI GeForce GTX  1080 Gaming X 8G, 8GB GDDR5X, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort                          

                                                           Unsere Artikelnummer: A 624392                


und folgenden Monitor:
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00QB9OSZ2/ref=olp_product_details?_encoding=UTF8&me=


Wäre um Anregungen und evtl Verbesserungsvorschläge sehr dankbar.


Schönen Tag


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2017)

Netzteil: zu viel, da reichen 500W dicke aus. 

GTX 1080: warte da noch, die neue GTX 1080 Ti kommt raus und wird vom Preis her nah an die UVP der GXT 1080 ranreichen, so dass die GTX 1080 schon jetzt teils ab 520€ zu haben sind. 

Wasserkühlung: da halte ich wenig von - ein CPU-Kühler für 50-60€ ist auch superleise und kühlt ebensogut.

CPU: morgen kommen die neue AMD Ryzen 7-CPUs raus. Es kann gut sein, dass die etwas besser als der Core i7 sind und dann die bessere Wahl. Allerdings sind die Ryzen 7 an sich ne Konkurrenz zu den ganz teuren Intel-CPUs, die über 1000€ kosten und ebenfalls Acht Kerne und 16 Threads haben und als Alternative zum i7-7700k vielleicht ein BISSCHEN zu teuer (ab 360 Euro).  

Monitor: nur falls du unbedingt nen "breiten" willst. Ansonsten bekommst du für weniger Geld super Monitore in 27 Zoll (quasi gleichhoch, aber schmaler) und 144Hz, was für Gaming nicht schlecht wäre.


Gehäuse: wenn Dir die Optik sehr sehr wichtig ist: ok. Aber ansonsten bietet auch ein Gehäuse für 60-80€ einen superleisen Betrieb und genug Platz für alles


----------



## Sareon1349 (1. März 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Netzteil: zu viel, da reichen 500W dicke aus.
> 
> GTX 1080: warte da noch, die neue GTX 1080 Ti kommt raus und wird vom Preis her nah an die UVP der GXT 1080 ranreichen, so dass die GTX 1080 schon jetzt teils ab 520€ zu haben sind.
> 
> ...



Danke für die schnelle Info,
welches Board würdest du mir empfehlen?
Bei der Festplatte hast du dich bestimmt verlesen, ich wollte eine 1tb WD HDD und eine m2 samsung Evo 960pro mit 250GB


----------



## Herbboy (6. März 2017)

Sareon1349 schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Info,
> welches Board würdest du mir empfehlen?
> Bei der Festplatte hast du dich bestimmt verlesen, ich wollte eine 1tb WD HDD und eine m2 samsung Evo 960pro mit 250GB


 also, die m2-SSD bieten an sich keinen Vorteil zu einer normalen, außer du nimmst die, die dann wiederum doppelt so teuer pro GB sind und auf dem Papier 2000-2500 MB/s schaffen, Nur: auch das bringt so gut wie nichts, wenn es um Games usw. geht, denn beim Laden ist nur ein kleiner Teil "Daten laden", und DA ist viel mehr die Zugriffszeit von Quasi Null das, was die SSD schneller als eine HDD macht. Ob die Daten dann mir 500 MB/s oder 2500 MB/s fließen, macht aber kaum mehr was aus, weil beim "Spiel laden" eben Daten laden PLUS noch Entpacken der Daten, Initiieren von Algorithmen usw. dazukommt, wobei die SSD gar nichts mehr zu tun hat.


Wegen des Boards: würdest du denn Intel nehmen wollen oder AMD?


----------



## Sareon1349 (7. März 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> also, die m2-SSD bieten an sich keinen Vorteil zu einer normalen, außer du nimmst die, die dann wiederum doppelt so teuer pro GB sind und auf dem Papier 2000-2500 MB/s schaffen, Nur: auch das bringt so gut wie nichts, wenn es um Games usw. geht, denn beim Laden ist nur ein kleiner Teil "Daten laden", und DA ist viel mehr die Zugriffszeit von Quasi Null das, was die SSD schneller als eine HDD macht. Ob die Daten dann mir 500 MB/s oder 2500 MB/s fließen, macht aber kaum mehr was aus, weil beim "Spiel laden" eben Daten laden PLUS noch Entpacken der Daten, Initiieren von Algorithmen usw. dazukommt, wobei die SSD gar nichts mehr zu tun hat.
> 
> 
> Wegen des Boards: würdest du denn Intel nehmen wollen oder AMD?



ich würde beim 7700k bleiben wollen


----------



## Herbboy (7. März 2017)

Wenn du übertakten willst, dann such Dir eines mit Z270-Chipsatz aus, das Dir zusagt und um die 120-140€ kostet. Vlt schau mal bei zB mindfactory, ob das Board Deiner Wahl nicht ausgerechnet ein nicht so dolles ist, aber in der Preisklasse sind die Boards an sich alle gut und bieten alles wichtige, sofern du nix GANZ besonderes brauchst. Dazu dann besser RAM mit nem Takt von 2800 bis 3200 MHz.

Wenn du nicht übertakten willst, dann nimm denB250 oder H270 Chipsatz, so 70-100€. Wolltest du auf jeden Fall bei notebooksbilliger bestellen? Dann such ich da auch was raus.


----------



## Sareon1349 (8. März 2017)

Ja ich hatte vor zu überragten und wo ich bestelle ist mir egal Hauptsache nicht mindfactory da habe ich zu schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## Herbboy (8. März 2017)

Sareon1349 schrieb:


> Ja ich hatte vor zu überragten und wo ich bestelle ist mir egal Hauptsache nicht mindfactory da habe ich zu schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht


  ich poste später was, muss jetzt leider wech


----------



## Herbboy (8. März 2017)

Du könntest zB das hier nehmen https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/pc...ach+chipsatz/intel+z270/gigabyte+ga+z270+hd3p   oder https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/pc...ipsatz/intel+z270/asus+prime+z270+k+mainboard  oder https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/pc...re/nach+chipsatz/intel+z270/msi+z270+tomahawk   oder auch das hier https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/pc...are/nach+chipsatz/intel+z270/asrock+z270+pro4

Das wären Preis-Leistungsmäßig gute Boards. Falls du jetzt wegen 1-2% mehr Takt mehr ausgeben willst, kannst du das machen - aber ich weiß nicht, ob sich das lohnt.


----------



## Ioannis88 (8. März 2017)

Wir wäre es mir nen 2011-3 Sockel und nen 6800k ? Dazu die 1080er mit nem corsair carbit 540 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (8. März 2017)

Nee, Sockel 2011 würde ich nicht nehmen. Die Sockel 2011-3-CPUs sind grad in Games nicht oder kaum schneller als Sockel 1151, die bieten halt mehr Kerne, aber dafür weniger Takt. Und die Boards sind sauteuer, nichts unter 200€.


----------

